# salt water equipment to freshwater



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I recently got a coralife UV that was used in a saltwater tank. I'm wondering how to clean it for freshwater use?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

blurry said:


> I recently got a coralife UV that was used in a saltwater tank. I'm wondering how to clean it for freshwater use?


I would just rinse it well with fresh water myself, or you can run water/ vinegar mixture threw it with a small pump out of a pail and back into the pail for 24 hours to clean it real well if you want it super clean.


----------

